# Hakro reaches 1000+!!



## la reine victoria

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S*​ 
*ON YOUR FIRST MILESTONE*​ 
*HAKRO!*​ 

*Always a pleasure to read*
*your helpful posts.*​ 


 For *you*  ​ 





LRV​


----------



## ireney

Ha! I caught this one on time! I agree wholeheartedly with her highness. It's a veritable pleasure


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour Hakro, aux posts accrocheurs : bravo ! 

(put the replay speed control to fast)


----------



## Heba

*Congratulations Harko*
*It is always a pleasure to read your posts*​


----------



## Nunty

Yes, Hakro, "pleasure" is truly the operative word here! Thank you for over 1000 great posts!


----------



## .   1

G'day Hakro,
I love the way your mind works and your ability to translate that concept onto the page.

.,,


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Hakro. 

A picture for you.


----------



## Hakro

Hi you all!

I'm sorry, I had never noticed that there was a sub-forum like this until somebody told me.

I'm all confused; it's hard to find words right now.

  Thank you, Your Highness *la reine Victoria*, not only for the beautiful rose but especially for thinking warmly about me!

  Thank you, *Irene*, for being so eager to give me congratulations!

Merci, *Karine*, la peinture est quelque chose d'extraoridinaire!

  Thank you, *Heba*, I wish you have had as much pleasure as I have had reading your posts!

Thank you, *Nun-Translator*! If only you weren't a nun I'd maybe...

G'day *dot-comma-comma*, I really appreciate your encouraging words!

Thank you, *Outsider*, for the picture that makes me think that we're all in the same world, even if sometimes far away from each other.

I'm so glad I found *you* on these forums.

  Hakro



  (I'm so happy that I have tears in my eyes right now.)


----------



## elroy

Congratulations, Hakro.  Thank you for sharing your wisdom and knowledge with us.  At the risk of redundancy, it's always a pleasure to read you!


----------



## Hakro

Thank you, Elroy. 
I've got nearly three times your age but only 10% of your posts (and even less knowledge of languages). Still I feel that here we're on the same level every now and then, I mean I often have some common ideas with you.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Hakro.*

Your integrity, intelligence and collaborative spirit make this a better place to be.  

Thanks.


----------



## Hockey13

Way to go! Always good to hear your opinion in threads.


----------



## carolineR

*Bravo Hakro*

*pour cette collaboration du Grand Nord, bien loin de mes tropiques !*​


----------



## Hakro

Thank you, *Fenixpollo*! As I said, you're not "pöllö" at all!

Thank you *Hockey*! You seem to be catching me quickly!

Thank you *Caroline*! I'd like to be sailing on your tropical ocean that never freezes!

Hakro


----------



## Ilmo

Onnea, Hakro!
Olen vähän myöhässä onnitteluni kanssa, mutta minulla on tietyistä syistä ollut viime aikoina hieman kiire.
Olen iloinnut kaikista posteistasi, paitsi ranskankielisistä, joita en ole ymmärtänyt.
Lykkyä tykö.
Ilmo


----------



## jester.

* Sydämelliset onnittelut! 
*​


----------



## Hakro

Kiitos *Ilmo*, kiitos *Jester*!


----------



## Thomas1

A liitle late congratulations and thanks for your helpful and thought-provoking posts Hakro! 

Tom


----------



## Hakro

Thanks *Thomas*!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your posts, Hakro. I learn with all your posts.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Hakro, I'm sorry to be so late to the party .... please allow me to plead the exigencies of report cards!

Thank you for all you do and are here, (especially for your snort-coffee-out-the-nose story about drinking a life vest for your son!).

Congratulations from one language-loving sailor to another,
Chaska


----------



## Hakro

Thanks *Fernando*!

Thank you *Chaska* (especially for your marvelous story about the metamorphosis of the missing socks!). Let's go on sailing!

Hakro


----------



## rsweet

Sorry to be late with my congratulations. 

Thank you for all your wonderful posts. I'll never forget your story about the pizza!


----------



## Hakro

Thank you *Rsweet*! I remember how I learned a new word, "lert", from your bumper stickers!

No reason to apologize: I have so far missed your postiversary but I'll make my post there _tout de suite_.


----------



## emma42

Hakro!
How could I have missed this?!
Congratulations to you.
I really, really like your intelligent posts.
Please keep them coming.

All the best
Emma
​


----------



## Hakro

Thank you *Emma*! How is it possible that you have missed me?

I see that you're approaching the 3,000 posts' milestone. I have to keep an  eye on you.

Hakro


----------



## geve

Yes, I too am glad that you're around! And I too am terribly sorry for being so late. But I was on holidays and then I didn't see this thread. 

Félicitations Hakro !


----------



## Hakro

Dear *Gève*! I accept no excuses! But I accept your _félicitations_ with all my heart. Thank you!

(I see that you took off your mask for the moment of opening the bottle but I can recognise you by your yellow _Fantômette_ uniform.)


----------

